# 18th scale pan car, need help!!!



## RyanD (Jul 15, 2012)

I recently purchased a 18th scale pan car from a guy on craigslist. I got it for a very sweet deal, the only catch is it was apart upon purchase. Needless to say, I'll never do that agin. 
Anyway, not knowing the maker of the car, it's becoming impossible to find anything helpful. If anyone can direct me with any type of ideas as to how to identify it or just give me your 2 cents on what to do I'd love it. It seems to be a nice setup, all carbon fiber and anodized aluminum chassis, etc. If I get it back together I'm going to upgrade to brushless/lipo setup. 
If needed I can send pic of the parts and etc.
910-508-5004
Thanks ryan


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Post a pictures of the car and parts you have right here. Someone might be able to identify the brand and maybe you can either call or email the manufacturer and get a copy of the building instructions.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Just a guess but it might be a Scapel or Buds BRP. There aren't many types of 1/18th pan cars. Pics might help us identify if it is really 1/18th or 1/12th. Most Scapels I have seen have black chassis and red aluminum. Buds BRPs usually have blue chassis and no annodizing on aluminum.


----------

